# help with firewall setup on philips cga5722 router



## motoko_k (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,

My folks recently got a Philips CGA5722 router, and I can't work out how to setup the firewall rules on it. Just wondered if anyone has one, or another similar Philips router, and could give me some advice?

I want to block all inbound connections, and also all outbound connection except for certain ports which they use. Logging into the router, there doesn't seem to be anywhere you can block inbound connections, maybe they're all blocked by default? There is a page called "Access Control" where you can block outbound connections for certain ports, port ranges or all ports. But you can't allow specific ports as far as I can tell.

I thought of using the port ranges to block everything apart from a few ports (e.g. block 0-79, 81-442, 444-65535 would block everything except 80 and 443), but whatever I enter in these port ranges it tells me that they are duplicated??

I'm kind of worried that you just can't setup a decent firewall on this router, but maybe I've just missed something. The manual is hopeless and I can't find anything about it on the net. I sent a message to their customer care team, but I'm not confident they'll come back with anything helpful. I wish my brother had bought them a netgear router like I suggested, and it would have all been soooo easy.


----------

